# Got a shoot with a girl off Model Mayhem!



## mrshaleyberg (Sep 15, 2010)

*EDIT*

  I did the shoot yesterday. I came out and told the girl that I'm not that good at giving directions, although I tried. She did all the poses herself, and I just took pictures. I think the shoot went pretty well. C&C please!


1.




2.




3.


----------



## Corvphotography (Sep 15, 2010)

im the same exact way man, but once you break out the camera it should flow.  imagine what YOU would wanna see in a photo w her.  If she has a great smile get a couple close ups of her cheesing.  the posing i have trouble w too, but maybe you can look at a couple of magazines or other pics on MM and get an idea.  Make sure they are in focus. 
Good Luck


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 15, 2010)

With lifestyle shots you don't have to worry too much with posing. It's mostly photo's of the person doing things. Kind of like candid shots. You will most likely have to give some direction, but you shouldn't have to tell her everything to do because then it wouldn't really be lifestyle photo's. Just go with it.


----------



## reznap (Sep 15, 2010)

Lifestyle photography is like, if they're into ballet, you'll take shots of her with her tutu and slippers on... if she's a swimmer she'll want to do the shoot at a pool, etc.

It's your first model mayhem?  I'd like to get on there but I really have nothing to submit for their 'new member test' thing..


----------



## IlSan (Sep 15, 2010)

Definitely look at as much material as you can before going in.
One thing I found that makes it a bit easier when "directing" a shoot is, talk with the model beforehand. Ask her, what she would like to see, discuss what her best attributes are and how they can come together in a photo.
Maybe she has some experience in posing and might have one or the other pose in mind. Let her try them out, see if they work and if not, advise on how they could be better.

Yes, most people will want the photographer to basically run the show, and while that is what often happens in my experience most models actually like the chance to "direct" a few photos themselves.

Good luck with the shoot and let us see the results :thumbup:


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 15, 2010)

Being the mother of a professional model, I would say that if she contacted you with a specific style in mind, she probably already knows what she wants. Maybe she needs to fill a slot in her portfolio. If she is a good model, you won't have to do anything but depress the shutter release and won't have to direct her at all.


----------



## vansnxtweek (Sep 16, 2010)

Just be comfortable and make sure you've got the techical side of shooting near about instinct.  I don't mean to downgrade ya if you're a near-pro or something but I almost kind of warm up before a shoot.  Just kind of take a few pictures to get away from that nervousness.  If your comfortable and personable then she will most likely be comfortable about you taking pictures of her.

Just my .02.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> With lifestyle shots you don't have to worry too much with posing. It's mostly photo's of the person doing things. Kind of like candid shots. You will most likely have to give some direction, but you shouldn't have to tell her everything to do because then it wouldn't really be lifestyle photo's. Just go with it.


Negatory.  There is likely to be more directing/posing because you don't want them to look staged or unnatural.

Lighting will be another issue to address IMO.  If at all possible, I suggest to bring an assistant to help manuever lights, reflectors, furniture, brick-n-brack, etc.


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

So does she want environmental portraits then? 

Also, I just got approved on MM, yesterday. Yay! [:

P.S: the yellow in your signature..


----------



## sam_justice (Sep 26, 2010)

What lighting do you plan on using? Ambient, speedlight or do you have a portable kit?


----------



## Bram (Sep 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > P.S: the yellow in your signature..
> ...


 

HAHAHA Same here!


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 26, 2010)

it's like a pretend acting and you shoot them while they're doing different things. Like she could be ironing and geting ready for a party?


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Sep 26, 2010)

As far as lighting goes, it'll be natural. And isn't it obvious who makes a D700?


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Sep 26, 2010)

Is that signature better?


----------



## Bram (Sep 26, 2010)

A tad yeah.


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

it'd look better if it said Canon. har har har.


----------



## reznap (Sep 26, 2010)

CANON 'rebal'


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

always strapped.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd leave the "Nikon" part out of the sig


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

oh dear, look what i caused.
it was really just the yellow that hurt--the most. :er:


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 26, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> oh dear, look what i caused.
> it was really just the yellow that hurt--the most. :er:


 
Of he can make the "Nikon" grey instead of yellow :lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2010)

Look through as many magazines as you can and tear out shots you like and take them with you, show them to the models if she likes any try and recreate the shot


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Look through as many magazines as you can and tear out shots you like and take them with you, show them to the models if she likes any try and recreate the shot


:thumbup: but make them your own and bring music, it can help.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Look through as many magazines as you can and tear out shots you like and take them with you, show them to the models if she likes any try and recreate the shot
> ...




Yes heavy rock :thumbup:


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd want to listen to haus, but that's just me.


----------



## Bram (Sep 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Sbuxo said:
> ...


 

Want to do a shoot sometime?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2010)

yeh bit of Judas Preist, Led Zep, Great White, MotorHead, Airbourne,Chickenfoot


----------



## Bram (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh goodness that's a good selection


----------



## Bram (Sep 26, 2010)

Well that depends, what form of payment you looking for?


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Sep 29, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Sep 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Bram (Oct 1, 2010)

Well it would be nice if erose would let me know if she was interested in a shoot. Guess not .


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 1, 2010)

Bram said:


> Well that depends, what form of payment you looking for?



I would assume money seeing that she is married and would probably like to stay that way.


----------



## Bram (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you eric-holmes for taking a good joke to heart. :lmao:


----------



## inTempus (Oct 1, 2010)

Bram said:


> Thank you eric-holmes for taking a good joke to heart. :lmao:



It was so good that she never responded.  

Your "joke" was creepy.

As a side note, hitting on models is generally frowned upon in the community and doing it gets you labeled as a GWC (guy with a camera).


----------



## Bram (Oct 1, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you eric-holmes for taking a good joke to heart. :lmao:
> ...


 

It may have come off as creepy but that's just because nobody knows what type of person I am I guess huh. Well my apologies I never meant to come off as creepy. Nor am I hitting on models. Not looking for any of that.


----------



## ghache (Oct 1, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you eric-holmes for taking a good joke to heart. :lmao:
> ...


 

LOL this is funny,


After my last shoots, 3 models told me they enjoyed the shoot really much since i didnt hit on them. I guess its a common practice in the business LOL


----------



## skieur (Oct 1, 2010)

The first one should show you to pay close attention to what you want the model to wear, as well as her hair. Both are major visual distractions as in the sweater that is too small and the bracelet colour which clashes with the sweater colour. as well as the hair that looks straggly.

The women pro portrait photographers that I know, dictate to the model, and pay the closest attention to clothes: style and colour, no jewelry, hair well combed and styled and appropriate make-up for the look desired by the photographer.

skieur


----------

